# Yorkshire Terrier



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am trying to help a friend find a good Yorkshire Terrier Breeder. Can any one out their point me in the right direction. I am trying to keep her from getting a Puppy Mill puppy. I am clueless to the Yorkie Breeders. Please Help

Thanks, 
Lynda


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

Where does she live? I know of one in MD. I'm not sure if she's very good though.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Tell her to check out YorkieTalk.com (or you do it for her). I'm sure she can locate a good breeder in her area by checking out the breeder section there. Yes, for goodness sake, steer her away from the puppy mills & pet stores.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I am trying to help a friend find a good Yorkshire Terrier Breeder. Can any one out their point me in the right direction. I am trying to keep her from getting a Puppy Mill puppy. I am clueless to the Yorkie Breeders. Please Help
> 
> Thanks,
> Lynda[/B]



I know a very good one if you want to PM me. I believe she has a couple pups now.


----------

